# this weekend shootings ?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure everyone has heard about the shooting in Texas this weekend and I believe Ohio and people calling for the right to own semi auto weapons removed. most of the people are Blaming Trump and his white supporters. yes it is sad but I still believe the right to bears semi auto should not change.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Restricting firearms to whatever degree is the easy way out. We here all know that the real problem is crazy people. More restrictions or outright banning of firearms won't solve the problem.

No matter what we do as a society, crazy people will always exist.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's already against the law to indiscriminately murder people.
Did that stop the "massacres"?
So what good will any "gun control" law do?
Or any other law.

If firearms are outlawed and confiscated, to the extent that even criminals can't get them, then people who want to kill other people will use bombs instead.

Personally, I'd rather be shot at than blown up.
Bullets can miss. Bombs don't.

And, BTW, we've got to stop saying "gun violence." It isn't gun violence. It's _nut-case violence_.
.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Knee jerk reaction is always more gun control.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There seems to be many factors that brings on this violence. 
We are going to need plenty of security. 

They should or will eventually have to legislate laws mandating security in schools, shopping centers, sports events, night clubs, etc.

Taking guns away from the law abiding will not create a safer community.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Hate doesn’t solve hate. Gotta find solutions on a smaller level than expect others in higher positions to fix it. Gotta be real with each other, ask for help when needed, and straight up be open and figure out what’s going on.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

teaching the " if it feels good do it" and " what I feel is right" those are breeding grounds for these sick evil animals. I was raised before these took hold and I could carry a gun to school pocket knives were looked at and some traded at recess.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's a long laundry list of societal issues and problems that need to be addressed / resolved, before we can even hope to see any positive changes.

As a species, I just don't feel that we have what it takes to make it happen.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/classmate-says-dayton-shooter-targeted-180053657.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

So, now, let me be sure that I've gotten this straight...

For the past 10 years, the Dayton shooter had been telling people that they were on his "hit list" or his "rape list," and some of the people who were on his "lists" had told the police about him. Right?

And yet he wasn't under some sort of surveillance? And nobody had required him to seek psychiatric counselling? And nobody had spoken to his parents about this?

Taking all that into consideration, I suggest that just about everybody in a position of authority in all of Dayton, and especially in his family and in his school, is guilty of complete, utter failure.
Perhaps, therefore, they are also guilty of aiding and abetting the shooter's murderous activities, and, therefore, are accessories-before-the-fact* to his illegal and immoral acts.

*"Accessory-before-the-fact" is a real legal term which denotes giving aid to the planning and commission of a crime, and also can imply conspiracy to commit a crime.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just watched an interview with a man who has studied mass killings that have taken place in the last 5 or 6 decades. I believe he stated that nearly 96% of the shooters grew up without a male parent in the home.
That was not meant to say that if you were raised solely by your Mom you are going to be a mass killer, it does point to the fact that having a Dad around greatly reduces the chances of you going berserk and randomly killing a crowd of people that you have not met.

YMMV

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that there's a lot of truth in that assertion.
Single-parent households "feature" a lack of parental attention: Too busy working for a living.
And that means inconsistent, or even totally lacking, discipline and moral instruction.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I think that there's a lot of truth in that assertion.
> Single-parent households "feature" a lack of parental attention: Too busy working for a living.
> And that means inconsistent, or even totally lacking, discipline and moral instruction.


That, and the fact that a lot of households treat their children as if they were adults. Children are not adults......not until they move out on their own. Not enough discipline and personal responsibility.

A lot of parents instill too much confidence in their kids, and treat them as if they are so very special and entitled. Parents act as if their kids cannot do any wrong.

And, then there's the corporal punishment issue. All I know if that if me and my two younger brothers didn't do what my mother or father said, we got a size 12 work boot up alongside our butts.

Children these days pretty much know that an adult can't physically correct their behavior. Worst case scenario, they'll get their smartphone taken away for a day or two.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah its the way parents let their kids act now days without any punishment is the problem. I have a friend that has a boy that plays ball and they don't keep a score because they said they don't want to hurt anyone's fillings that doesn't win. they all get something saying they won. I seen a boy the other day saying he wanted a milk shake. I would say 11-13 years old. she told him no and he kicked her in the leg many times. lets say he got one and she did nothing to him. if I would have hit my mom, my dad would have beat my azz.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Can you believe Mexico is calling on the US government to implement more gun control? Mexico has some of the most draconian gun laws in the world. It likewise enjoys the highest murder rates in the world. Only the drug cartels and the corrupt cartel run government enjoy access to firearms, while the law abiding citizens are held as unarmed defenseless victims. No thanks Mexico.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner12 said:


> Can you believe Mexico is calling on the US government to implement more gun control? Mexico has some of the most draconian gun laws in the world. It likewise enjoys the highest murder rates in the world. Only the drug cartels and the corrupt cartel run government enjoy access to firearms, while the law abiding citizens are held as unarmed defenseless victims. No thanks Mexico.


I take anything Mexico says or does with a grain of salt. It'll be a very cold day in Hell before I ever step foot there.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Goldwing said:


> I just watched an interview with a man who has studied mass killings that have taken place in the last 5 or 6 decades. I believe he stated that nearly 96% of the shooters grew up without a male parent in the home.
> That was not meant to say that if you were raised solely by your Mom you are going to be a mass killer, it does point to the fact that having a Dad around greatly reduces the chances of you going berserk and randomly killing a crowd of people that you have not met.
> 
> YMMV
> ...


And lost in the mix is over 50 people were shot, 7 killed in Chicago this weekend. This is not on the main stream news. Happens every weekend. I wonder what the single parent ratio for these shooters is in Chicago? One of the shot was a 5 year old kid. Drive by victim. But this amount of hate is more than just missing a Dad. Evil is learned. And the teachers are all around us starting with the schools, press, politicians.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I take anything Mexico says or does with a grain of salt. It'll be a very cold day in Hell before I ever step foot there.


I think I saw a news article about a week ago where there were over 8000 murders in June.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ex-girlfriend-dayton-shooter-says-135804261.html


----------

